# Healthy Snacks



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, I'm a snacker. I like something around 9 or 10 every morning. Part hunger, part habit.

Looking for ideas. Pretzels, fruit, ??? The humungous sugar cookie I eat every day is tasty, but not good when I've got 94 pounds to lose.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Do you need something you can take to work? If so, I would suggest fruit, or applesauce in a tupperware container, just a handful of nuts or crackers or pretzels (don't take the bag or box, measure out one serving into a separate container and take _only_ that with you). A favorite of mine is about 4 pb/saltine cracker sandwiches.

If you're at home during snack time, you could do some air popped popcorn, but make sure you don't pop a whole bowl, only enough to make a cup or two!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Something else to try...which I've been partially using on this 1000 calorie thing. Peanutbutter. 

the stuff is very high in "okay, I'm full" power. I use 1tlbs chunky PB on 1 slice of whole grain bread, with either banana or cheese. (the cheese is more protein, and leaves me feeling almost STUFFED for hours)

1Tbls PB will cover what...6 Ritz crackers? 1 slice of cheddar (1oz) will cover the same. OR in good old celery sticks. 

another thing I've been doing is carrying carrot sticks and dipping them in some yummy bluecheese dressing. You only use a tbls or so of dressing and yet it lasts a LONG time  Broccoli and cauliflower is GREAT this way, too.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm the same way. I get so hungry in the mornings. I eat a big ol' bowl of oatmeal around 6:00 AM, but by 9:00, I'm wanting something else. If I don't have something convenient and healthy, I'll take a break and go out for a biscuit, which is a big no-no when you're trying to lose weight. What works for me is something like a fiber bar, granola bar, or Special K snack bar. I can throw one of those in my lunch cooler bag and problem solved. I do try to catch them on sale and stock up, though. Otherwise, they can be expensive.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

ok. they are expensive, yes, but the 100 calorie packs of almonds-i like the dark chocolate-are great. measured, protien, flavor, crunch, sweet but not too much. i also like the fiber one and special k bars. again. measured calories with protien and fiber.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been trying to get more fruit and veggies into my daily calorie count and I've been eating an apple each day about 10:30 am at work. I'm getting to where I CRAVE them for some reason!!! LOL They are sweet AND crunchy!


----------

